# My first custom Angle Light: LUTER!!



## Obijuan Kenobe (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello CPF!

The photos in the thread were made with a phone, so apologies in advance.

I have been collecting for a while now, mostly thanks to the horrible people here at CPF. No one here is reasonable about flashlights. Having four or five Ti lights around here is a joke, even if already to the rest of the world that's insane. No one here will tell you when you have gone too far. They will only encourage you to post more photos. Horrible place. 

I have used all the lights I have ever owned, save one Mokuti Mule from Fred that I hardly even handled. Admittedly, I have also sold most of the lights I have ever owned. I basically have a McGizmo McClicky pak with a small collection of Ti aleph/E heads, a Salti-Tri 18650 p60 host made of Alumibronze and stainless steel for the garage, and couple other random aleph legos and DatiLED engines. 

I have always loved but rarely owned angled lights. I had the plastic one in Boy Scouts. Incandescent glory. But when I saw Luter's first posts, I was on him like flies on...well, I PM'd him pretty quick. 

So now I also have a 18350/18650 custom Angle Light (for lack of a better term) from a new member here on CPF, Luter. The head is one piece to the first visible seam. There is no break in the light at the last gold groove. The middle piece comes out for the 18350 speed/stealth format. Triple XPG-2 running 3A on high. Decent flood wall, but solid run times.




















Embedded rare earth magnet for ultra-usefulness. I never thought I'd say this, but every light needs a magnet on it. It's not that great for the anodizing on the head, but it's a user light...so that's gonna happen anyway.











It's a great light. The fit and finish are pretty top notch. You could certainly argue that Mirage Man and Tranquility Base are still king around here. Fred (PhotonFanatic) is a OCD nutcase (read JEDI Master) who won't knurl Ti because he cannot get it perfect every time. Yuri has done well here, even if it is not DarkZero perfect. I am pretty picky, and given what I ended up giving Yuri for this work, I am well satisfied. Quite frankly, I will never notice what I can see in these photos. The threads are high count light those Fred uses, if you are familiar. The details on the head are well done, right up to the surprise laser etched avatar. It has a wonderful heft in the hand in both sizes, as the head itself is quite solid.






The next images show it side by side with a McGizmo McClicky pack plus Mirage Man mule head. It's longer because it's switch is a reverse clicky. I have never had one of these in a light before. It's different. It does make the UI sing. I have a multi-mode multi-group Vesture of Blood driver as a bonus in this light. It runs 3A on high. It has a ramping group with memory, three mode with memory, five mode without memory, and two mode with memory. It's a fun set of banks, and it's easy to navigate with just eight fast blinks between banks. Dope.






Of course, there is a little McGizmo in there with that clip. Gotta have the Ti McGizmo clip. That's the last detail which makes it officially pimp. 

Luter is a great new maker with lots of talent for sure. He's spinning on a single small lathe, but is soon upgrading just a bit. He will still be working manually for a while, but for me, that's what I love about it. This guy is only going to get better. 

Thanks for a great light, Yuri! 

Thanks for making it possible for me to meet and work with such talented individuals, CPF!!

Greetings from Holland,
obi


----------



## Jim Bonney (Feb 8, 2015)

Dude, that is KILLER!


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 8, 2015)

Beautiful light. Great ano job, nice having the extender.


----------



## nbp (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for writeup Jay! I was very impressed with what I saw in his sales thread as well and look forward to grabbing something from him later on. It looks like very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Feb 9, 2015)

I am really enjoying it alot. 

It is certainly pushing hard for the number 1 pocket spot, where that Mirage Man mule has ridden for years now. 

Actually, today the mule stayed at home!? Wow. That's a first in a while.

There is a new sheriff in town, it would seem. 

obi


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 1, 2015)

Very unique, and really nice looking


----------

